# Bicolor or Melanistic Black and Tan?



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi guys! My little guy Magnum is about 14 weeks now. I first thought he was a bicolor when we first got him because of the tar heels and penciling. But now he has some tan under his belly, which I understand bicolors don't usually have. However, he doesn't have the brown at the base of his ears either and the black on his coat doesn't have any other color underneath--it's solid black. Just like to hear your input.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am going to say Blanket black and tan when full grown. I've read melanistic somewhere, that is probably the correct term. I think I see the tar-heel, but I do not see the typical penciling you see in sables, and bi-colors.

It's the white/tan hair on the belly that suggests to me that he is a black and tan. Also the tan on his legs are already creeping up. Usually a bi-color has very little tan on the legs and can be mistaken for a black with bleed through. 

The lack of tan on his ears and face, to me suggests that he will remain pretty dark, and have a blanket rather than a saddle. 

Pretty dog. I love his big feet and ears. He looks fun. I expect him to be very handsome when he is mature. 

Good name too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my bicolor had no tan on his belly, he was black everywhere except the very lower half of his legs, and had definite penciling on the toes.

Yours is STUNNING!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Rich Bi Colors have more coloring, black extended down the knee on the front legs, tar heels and pencil toes. My rich bi color had tan on his belly with black stripes under his legs. Good amt of tan on his face too. Dots with a joker mask.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, not a bi, but will be a nice B&T. He's got nice bone and structure(I saw the photo's on your other thread). Do you have his pedigree?


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone! It's fun to hear others' input. His dam is a sable and his sire is very likely a bicolor, so that's why I was wondering.

Jane, thank you! I have his paper pedigree that the breeder gave me--I could take a photo of that and post it here? Otherwise I don't have it online anywhere yet, as I have yet to register him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My bicolor was out of a black tan dam/dark sable sire . Sable carried a black gene I believe.

Would love to see the pedigree on yours, and yes you can post it here..He is really gorgeous


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you, Diane! 

Here's his pedigree. I'm not familiar with any names, so I'm not sure what kind of lines he comes from (working or sport). I'd be interested in anything you guys could tell me!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks like the sire/dam were just registered in Sept (09-13) wonder how old they were when bred? I don't see any hip/elbow ratings on anyone. 

I don't recognize any names either than Fleischeriem which is way back..

oh well I'm not much help, he's still a handsome hunk!!!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Misted-Dream said:


> Hi guys! My little guy Magnum is about 14 weeks now. I first thought he was a bicolor when we first got him because of the tar heels and penciling. But now he has some tan under his belly, which I understand bicolors don't usually have. However, he doesn't have the brown at the base of his ears either and the black on his coat doesn't have any other color underneath--it's solid black. Just like to hear your input.


I have no answers, just wanted to say he is beautiful. I think mine is a blanket back too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

What is the difference between a blanket and a saddle back? Trying to figure what my Black and Tan will be.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lwilley said:


> What is the difference between a blanket and a saddle back? Trying to figure what my Black and Tan will be.


http://www.gsdcno.org/coat-colors.html see if this helps 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JakodaCD OA said:


> looks like the sire/dam were just registered in Sept (09-13) wonder how old they were when bred? I don't see any hip/elbow ratings on anyone.
> 
> I don't recognize any names either than Fleischeriem which is way back..
> 
> oh well I'm not much help, he's still a handsome hunk!!!!


That isn't when they were registered, that is when they first entered the stud book. So the sire and dam's first registered litter was registered in 9/13.

It is interesting because the sire's dam also first hit the stud book on 09/13. And the sire's sire first hit the studbook in 08/13. That's interesting for sure.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Mine looked similar at that age. Now he looks like this: no mark yet but more tan has creeped up around his ears and he's getting a brown line from forehead to nose. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I meant no mask yet.

*-*Summer*-*


----------

